# LOTM - June 2019 (KCBen)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for June 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below. Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), and nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months.

June 2019 Nominations:

1) Butter - Lawn Journal









2) Brackin4au - Lawn Journal









3) KCBen - Lawn Journal


4) tcorbitt20 - Lawn Journal


5) Cory -Lawn Journal.









6) Stuofsci02 - Lawn Journal


----------



## KevC (Dec 27, 2018)

can I nominate the@wardconnor snow mold monostand from earlier in the month (?)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Butter is doing an awesome job.  Butter's Journal


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Brackin4au has transitioned to reel mowing over 20K of lawn and putting in the work!
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=9148


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @KCBen 
Lawn Journal


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I would like to nominate @tcorbitt20 His lawn is looking fantastic! https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5887


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow, thanks again! There's no reason I should ever be considered before @Cory wins this. I know he'll have it in picture perfect condition in a few weeks, but I'll nominate him just the same because it still looks outstanding! This stripes in Bermuda deserve some love!



Here's his journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3860&start=220


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> I nominate @KCBen
> Lawn Journal


 Dagon it! Who can compete with those stripes? Looking good killer... looking good!!!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I nominate @RDZed




[/quote]


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

jakemauldin said:


> I nominate RDZed


A Lawn Journal is required for LOTM nominations. I couldn't locate one for @RDZed please link one if I missed it. Thanks!


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, I dont have a journal yet. If I could import my calendar spreadsheet, I'd do that, lol. But thanks for the nod @jakemaulden. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks @ctrav . Wish my grass had greened up more in that pic ha. Very honored to even be mentioned for LOTM.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Brackin4au said:


> Thanks @ctrav . Wish my grass had greened up more in that pic ha. Very honored to even be mentioned for LOTM.


 :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I nominate @Stuofsci02 for LOTM.

Check this out!



Journal


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I know he'll have it in picture perfect condition in a few weeks,


Yeah, it's definitely not at its finest moment yet 😂


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up! Vote for you favorite this month.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Social Port! It is an honor to be nominated!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Who's the one guy that voted for me? Did you not see those other pictures, or was it just a pity vote? Does the mercy rule apply here? A lot of good looking lawns here, but @KCBen got my vote. Good looking lawn!


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the nom @Redtenchu ! Much appreciated. Haha, on the contrary @tcorbitt20 your lawn is smooth as a pool table!


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Tough choice! All beautiful!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@g-man Thanks for nominating my lawn. I'm even getting some votes! I'm honored.
How do I put the link to my journal in my signature?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@g-man Thanks for nominating my lawn. I'm truly honored. I'm ever getting some votes. Wow!
How do I put the link for my lawn journal in my signature?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Butter in your profile you can edit your signature. To add a link it is like this without the spaces [ url=htttp:yourjournalwebaddress ] Butter Journal [ / url]


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @KCBen!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats @KCBen as you truly have an outstanding lawn...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @KCBen!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats @KCBen well deserved...


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome job! @KCBen


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats @KCBen 
That's a great pattern! It reminds me of one of the Toro Linestriping System patterns. That would be a great ad for their product. Too bad for them you did it with the Deere. :lol:

With full disclosure, I have one of their striping kits (which I love), that I received a few years ago from my wife, for my birthday in April.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats KCBen!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Congratulations on Lawn of the Month @KCBen


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you all very much! I learned everything from the members of TLF and appreciate all the knowledge being shared. I am really pleased with how well the reno turned out and can't wait to fine tune it further.
Shoutout to @wardconnor ....I think I googled how to level my lawn bc of my sunken water meter and his video came up. When I saw his reel low KBG...instantly down the rabbit hole.


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

@Chris LI Thank you! I have the Toro kit too and used it on my rotary before I started using the JD. It worked great! I took it off and have screwed it onto a PVC pipe and used it when I seeded to press down the peat moss.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@KCBen congrats. Lawn care can be a huge rabbit hole. A fun place to be for sure.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@KCBen when did you start working for the RedSox??


----------



## Crazylawnstrip (Jun 1, 2019)

One vote for crazylawnstrip :thumbup:


----------



## Crazylawnstrip (Jun 1, 2019)

My vote for crazy lawn strip


----------

